# Reparieren beschädigter PDF Dateien



## Lonsdaleit (18. Sep 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Gestern habe ich bereits gefragt, wie ich korrupte/beschädigte PDF-Dateien erkennen kann.
Die Lösung mittels der iText API funktioniert wunderbar.

Nun stehe ich vor dem Problem, diese PDF-Dateien zu reparieren!

*Die Situation:*
Ich bekomme via lokalem Netzwerk oder Internet eine Kopie einer PDF-Datei. Diese PDF-Datei-Kopie abgespeichert, um vom Programm aufgerufen werden zu können.
Einige dieser Dateien kommen allerdings korrupt an - es scheint als wäre das Problem zusätzliche bzw überflüssige Leerzeichen.
Mit IcePDF lassen sich besagte Dateien problemlos öffnen - allerdings bevorzuge ich eine einheitliche Lösung vorzugsweise mit dem Acrobat Reader.

_Hinweis: Die originale PDF-Datei steht nicht zur Verfügung. Dadurch ist ein Binärvergleich und anschließende Korrektur nicht möglich. Auch eine Bearbeitung der Datei vor dem Kopieren und Versenden ist nicht möglich - fehlererkennende und fehlerkorrigierende Codes, die dies verlangen, wie etwa der Hamming-Code schließen sich also aus._


Mir stellt sich also die folgende Frage:

kann ich die erkannten Dateien intern mit icepdf (ohne für den User sichtbare Konsole) öffnen, reparieren, abspeichern und anschließend mit dem Acrobat Reader - für den User sichtbar - öffnen?
falls nein: gibt es andere (kostenfreie) Optionen diese pdf-Dateien zu reparieren?


Cliffs

ich habe eine korrupte bzw beschädigte pdf-Datei
mit icepdf lässt sie sich öffnen, mit Acrobat-Reader nicht
die Datei muss dahingehend repariert werden, dass sie mit dem Acrobat-Reader geöffnet werden kann
lg
JP aka Lonsdaleit


----------



## Lonsdaleit (20. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

leider kann mir niemand bei diesem Thema weiterhelfen.
Verschiedenes habe ich mittlerweile ausgetestet - leider ohne zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis.

Wenn ich mit ice-pdf die Datei geöffnet und einem neuen Dokument übergeben habe, um es anschließend zu drucken, konnte ich die PDF-Datei anschließend zwar mit dem Acrobat-Reader öffnen, aber leider war das Ergebnis zerstückelt.
Die Inhalte sind ungeordnet und teilweise unvollständig angekommen und Image-Seiten waren um 90° gedreht und abgeschnitten.


Um diesem Problem vorzubeugen möchte ich nun Seite für Seite dem neuen Dokument übergeben. Und anschließend das (komplett) "neuerstellte" Dokument speichern.

Hier stoße ich auf das nächste Problem. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich in icepdf Inhalte einzelnd an ein Dokument übergebe - Seite für Seite.
Ist dies mit icepdf möglich?

Ich habe bereits versucht das Dokument mit icepdf zu öffnen und mit iText neu zu schreiben (anhand der Inhalte aus dem geöffneten icepdf Dokument). Leider funktioniert dies wie erwartet aufgrund Formatierungsunterschieden und Codierungsunterschieden nicht. 

Heraus kommt beispielsweise aus einer 10 Seitigen pdf-Datei eine sehr kryptische 6500 seitige PDF-Datei.

Über einen Hinweis bzw ein Codebeispiel wäre ich sehr erfreut!

Die API/Viewer Doc von icepdf habe ich mir bereits angeschaut und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.

*Cliffs*

ich versuche mit icepdf aus dem geöffneten Dokument ein neues Dokument zu erstellen
einfaches übergeben des gesamten Dokumentes führt zu fehlern
ich versuche jedes Element jeder Seite einzelnd zu übergebe
ich benötige ein Codebeispiel oder ein Hinweis wie ich dies mit der icepdf API durchführen kann

lg
JP aka Lonsdaleit


----------



## Lonsdaleit (20. Sep 2013)

Heyho,

ich konnte mein Problem mittlerweile lösen.

Für alle, die dieses oder ein ähnliches Problem haben, hier meine Lösung.

Ich habe mit Hilfe der PDFBox API das Dokument geöffnet und die darin enthaltenen Informationen in ein neues Dokument übertragen.
Dieses neue Dokument habe ich anschließend abgespeichert. Durch das (korrekte) abspeichern des neuen Dokumentes hat sich das Problem gelöst.

lg
JP aka Lonsdaleit


----------



## Biersssn (9. Okt 2017)

Dieser Artikel bitete 2 Lösungen an:
1. Beschädigte PDF-Dateien zur vorherigern Version zurücksetzen
2. Adobe-Reader reparieren, um beschädigte PDF-Datei zu öffnen
Ich glaube, die die meisten PDF probleme lösen können.  PDF reparieren


----------

